# Upgrades 05 gto



## Tprien (Jan 6, 2009)

Okay so i have a 05 gto with 50k miles. I have just got it and was thinking of ordering some goodies for it. The first things i was going to shoot for was an AEM CAI, the next thing would be the diablo programmer and prolly a rip shift. these were things that i was going to order this week. Then i was going to shoot for a cat back system. I really dont want to run headers so thats the reason for cat back. Also how do you guys feel about the msd blaster coils. Do they work well just dont want to waste $600 on pointless coils.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Those are some good mods to start out with. There are mixed feelings about the stock catback, if your looking for performace aftermarket catback will give you vary little horsepower, if you just want the sound just change out your stock mufflers. Don't waist your money on the MSD coils that is money that you can spend on a nice cam. Our coils are vary good, they can support alot of horsepower.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Why don't you wana run headers. Power potential is SEVERLY limited without headers. Headers, cam, and tuning are the MOST vital part of modding for our cars


----------

